# pre-wimax  untc

## untc_pl

untc.
  3G (CDMA),    - !
 . 
  - 999 .
 :
512/256 - 100 /.
1024/512 - 150 /.
2048/512 - 300 /.
5120/1024 - 500 /. 
   , , ,         ! 
     : 
050 377 77 33, 050 353 91 99,  info@untc.ua  www.untc.ua

----------

> - 999 .
> 1024/512 - 150 /.

    ,   . 
  .
 - 185   + 25  
6,38 / (190-200 /)
 1024/384

----------


## untc_pl

> ,   . 
>   .
>  - 185   + 25  
> 6,38 / (190-200 /)
>  1024/384

     -  3G      :)
    ,     125  256.
          -.
    +50    ,      600  + 185      785 . 
       .      :)
  ,          :)

----------


## KisaNetik

> -  3G      :)
>     ,     125  256.
>           -.
>     +50    ,      600  + 185      785 . 
>        .      :)
>   ,          :)

    ,   - ,   gprs  ,  ,    ..   -    . ))) +   ,      3   ( gprs) -    .

----------

,       3   .  

> ,     125  256.

        ,         .    100-120    ,      .
    ?

----------


## Lake

> untc.
>   3G (CDMA),    - !
>  .
>    , , ,         !   www.untc.ua

  30        ?

----------


## untc_pl

> 30        ?

     :)    .
   .      ,   .   

> ,   - ,   gprs  ,  ,    ..   -    . ))) +   ,      3   ( gprs) -    .

            ,     :) 
       ,                .
       -,        .

----------


## andy

**, !               50 % ,    ,  .....

----------


## untc_pl

> **, !               50 % ,    ,  .....

        - ?
        3- .      ,      .
    .         ,  -.

----------


## andy

,        (     , ?)         ,     ...  ,      90%    . 
 .

----------


## untc_pl

> ,        (     , ?)         ,     ...  ,      90%    . 
>  .

   ? :)
         ,     ,      ,       .
     ,  ,    ! 
 10% ,   ,  .         .
     ,  !

----------


## untc_pl

> - 999 .
>  :
> 512/256 - 100 /.
> 1024/512 - 150 /.
> 2048/512 - 300 /.
> 5120/1024 - 500 /. 
>      : 
> 050 377 77 33, 050 353 91 99,  info@untc.ua  www.untc.ua

  *499 .*

----------


## untc_pl

http://www.poltavaforum.com/lokalnye...enka-22-a.html 
 - ""  .... 
      ,       ...   ,   ... 
      C: 
.  3 -   .
 , 60 -  .
   .  
    ,            .

----------


## untc_pl

. 
   :
1 - .  3 -   .
2 -  , 60 -  .
3 -  .   
    !

----------


## untc_pl

: 
    600 .
256 /  60 /;
2048 /  150 /;
3078 /  200 /;
5120 /  300 /;

----------


## muchenik

connect?

----------


## untc_pl

> connect?

  connect ! :)

----------


## muchenik

> connect ! :)

       ?     200 . 3078 /           ?          ?

----------


## untc_pl

> ?     200 . 3078 /           ?          ?

  3/1 .   50 .
  (050 353 91 99),  .

----------


## elfavr

.        ?

----------


## untc_pl

> .        ?

     .
       :)

----------


## Etel

> :

          ))

----------


## elfavr

, ...

----------


## untc_pl

> , ...

    . ,  :)

----------


## elfavr

,     .

----------

..

----------


## untc_pl

> ..

     .   ,  .

----------

